# Illusions "Extinguisher" Deer Call



## Termie

I really like my Extinguisher. Being able to switch vocalizations in seconds with out fumbling for another call is very nice. Ive gotten some very good reactions to the call. I ended up grunting in a nice 8 point this year close enough for a shot. I believe its a very underrated call.


----------



## Wolfey

Just wanted to add to this thread that I used this call last season and love it. It never froze up and the ability to change from a buck grunt to a doe bleat in about 2 seconds and silently make this my favorite call


----------



## wolverine1

So how'd it work?


----------



## GarysFotos.com

wolverine1 said:


> So how'd it work?


I and my field staff still use it and feel it is a great call. I really would say it is worth purchasing one.


----------



## ctchap70

So I am thinking about buying one of these with the black horns and all. What do ya'll think of them since they have been out for a couple of years now?


----------



## blaken

I bought the extinguisher deer call for this up and coming season and I can't wait to use it! The only issue I have is the fawn call sticks some time but I don't plan on using it so I should be good. I wish it had a snort wheeze on the bottom but no big deal. To bad I didn't buy one sooner!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers

Are there two different Extinguisher calls? Cabelas has one made by Flextone, the one I saw on a hunting show said it was an Illusion game call.


----------



## thirty8special

Illusion game calls manufactures the extinguisher for flextone. The only difference between the two calls is that the flextone version only comes in black and does not include an instructional dvd.


----------

